# oak slab



## Adkpk (Aug 28, 2006)

The weather was nasty today but I got a little slabbing done. I am using this oak for a deck on a bridge so nothing fancy. Might notice the bar I'm using is a little long for the mini mill work but my 24" bar is upstate. A tad dangerous but whether a 24" bar or 36" that could still do damage if you slip. Just got to hold on tight. If anybody has designed a saftey devise for this mill lets hear about it. The plexi shield that comes with the mill is useless.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 28, 2006)

Is that a red or white oak? I couldnt tell from the pics. I havent seen or heard of a safety device for that type of attachment. Im sure someone in here will come up with something or have some good advice.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 28, 2006)

Red, I think. I'll check a leaf tomorrow or Wed. seeing it's supposed rain cats and dogs here tomorrow. I don't know why my pics came out so small. Must not of paid my dues last month.


----------



## scottr (Aug 28, 2006)

*Safety Device*

Adrpk , I just looked at Granbergs website and the Mini Mill II does not have a plexiglass shield . How about a longer metal plate to replace the plexiglass shield ?


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 28, 2006)

scottr said:


> Adrpk , I just looked at Granbergs website and the Mini Mill II does not have a plexiglass shield . How about a longer metal plate to replace the plexiglass shield ?


Ya, it does come with one but as I said it is useless.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a bigger pic of the mini mill.


----------



## scottr (Aug 28, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Ya, it does come with one but as I said it is useless.


 It is not shown on the website nor is the bracket shown to hold the plexiglass . A piece of channel would make a good shield .


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 28, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Here's a bigger pic of the mini mill.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 28, 2006)

One more time.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 29, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> One more time.




Hey third time's a charm! 

Lookin' good. If only my saw will come home...


----------



## scottr (Aug 29, 2006)

*With Guard*

Mini Mill with the guard . http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=470441&postcount=7


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, that's the guard. I was taking about something to protect my hand from the chain, not saw dust. That guard attaches with two metal screws. If your hand slips it isn't going to stop it. I'm thinking something like a metal tube cut in half welded to the handle like a sword has that piece to keep the blade of the opponent sliding down your blade and cutting your hand.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 29, 2006)

scottr said:


> Mini Mill with the guard . http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=470441&postcount=7


Smithie cuts the squarest cants. But I'd like to mention using the v-rail on a separate board. The way he is doing it looks like a lot of attaching and detaching the v-rail.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 29, 2006)

I was just wondering about the type of oak because of your use for it, the red will not last too awfully long in an exterior application. Sorry to veere off of the subject.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 29, 2006)

That is right on dusty. Good to know. Didn't go over today. I'll check it tomorrow. It's all I have for now. If I don't get a deck on the bridge I'll be hiking up to my place. Maybe I'll treat it with linseed oil.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 30, 2006)

*another day*

Some more pics of oak slabs. And to indulge a little a few pics of what I do at work.
Looks like red, Dusty. Oh well. Has anybody ever successfully preserved red oak outdoors before? 
The tree fell on the property that I am building that wall on. How convenient, huh? The people are cool to let me chainsaw all day in order to remove it in board form, great uh. 
It's is a long term big project. Retaining walls, patio, plantings, bridges(not what the oak is for, the oak is for a bridge on my property) and I also do the maintenance on this place. I do little else these days, these people have managed to keep me going all year. No problem!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 30, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Some more pics of oak slabs. And to indulge a little a few pics of what I do at work.
> Looks like red, Dusty. Oh well. Has anybody ever successfully preserved red oak outdoors before?
> The tree fell on the property that I am building that wall on. How convenient, huh? The people are cool to let me chainsaw all day in order to remove it in board form, great uh.
> It's is a long term big project. Retaining walls, patio, plantings, bridges(not what the oak is for, the oak is for a bridge on my property) and I also do the maintenance on this place. I do little else these days, these people have managed to keep me going all year. No problem!



Nice pictures.

The bark on that tree looks different than the bark on the Red Oaks we have here but the grain (and color) tells me it's red oak. The main reason red oak is not good outdoors is the cell structure is like a bundle of straws. It wicks moisture deep into the fibers and rots internally. You may be able to treat it so that it lasts a while longer but, personally, I'd use it for indoor projects only. White oak or cedar would be a better choice.


----------



## smithie55 (Aug 30, 2006)

Talented little fella aren't ya  
Great pics
The grain on that wood looks beautiful, wish I had some.
Are you a landscaper or a grounds keeper?


----------



## olyman (Aug 31, 2006)

if you can get it to dry--before it rots--linseed oil works great--been there--may have to reapply every so oft--would coat both sides also--and ends--in other words--completely


----------



## t_andersen (Aug 31, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> One more time.



Looks scary to me! I can see why you want a better guard-


----------



## TedChristiansen (Aug 31, 2006)

Adrpk,

If I am not mistaken that log is not red oak but cherry. Cherry has that very dark bark, with small flakes, and the blonde sapwood near the bark layer.

The wood has characteristic occasional black pitch pockets, seen on the face of the log in the bottom 1/3 of the log.

Are there any other trees nearby that have the same bark? What do the leaves look like? The leaf in one of your pictures is an oak leaf, but the lumber and bark sure don't look like oak.

Not sure exactly how to test to see if it is cherry. One way...Put a board in the sun and cover part of it up. If the uncovered part darkens and the covered part stays light after a few hours, then it is cherry.

Regards,

Ted


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Cherry*

Ted, I'm with ya! It looks like Cherry to me. The grain pattern is pretty distinctive.

Beautifull log though!


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 31, 2006)

smithie55 said:


> Talented little fella aren't ya
> Great pics
> The grain on that wood looks beautiful, wish I had some.
> Are you a landscaper or a grounds keeper?


I'm not so little. 5'8 190. All steel from the ground up. Smithie you can have some. Lets see, you bring your white oak and I'll send you home with my fine red, deal? I am a landscaper. I resently gave up my maintenance accounts. I didn't fair well with managing a crew. And I couldn't go back to cutting lawns myself. I've just want to travel around the world only to return to work on cabin and visit my family and friends. Anybody got any ideas about how to do that?


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 31, 2006)

olyman said:


> if you can get it to dry--before it rots--linseed oil works great--been there--may have to reapply every so oft--would coat both sides also--and ends--in other words--completely


Great! That is good news. Thanks


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 31, 2006)

t_andersen said:


> Looks scary to me! I can see why you want a better guard-


Ya, right. I'm working on the design. My landlord at my shop is a weekend welder so as soon as I see him I'll get him on it. It isn't so bad if I use my 24" bar but like I said it's upstate.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 31, 2006)

TedChristiansen said:


> Adrpk,
> 
> If I am not mistaken that log is not red oak but cherry. Cherry has that very dark bark, with small flakes, and the blonde sapwood near the bark layer.
> 
> ...



Not sure about what to say to you two guys. Ok, first, I know the tree. I've been working in that area of the yard for two years now. The homeowners asked me to clean out the woods by hacking out the underbrush. I didn't. I am that way. Hence my impoversed life(not a good head for a guy in business for himself). I instead keep telling them to cut down the bigger trees to open up the area to let in some sun to allow for the younger healthier trees to thrive. This oak (or cherry if you insist ) was one of the trees I refered to. Low and behold one day about a month ago I arrive to find the tree knocked down by a microburst. Old tree, not in great shope at the base. 
Anyway it is an oak. The bark in reality is a little ruffer than you see in the pic.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 1, 2006)

If that leaf on the root ball is from that tree then it appears to me to be a variety of red oad.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 1, 2006)

You are exactly right Aggie, The leaf in the pic is fron a Shumard oak which is indeed red.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Sep 1, 2006)

Perhaps this might help.

Ted


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 1, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> If that leaf on the root ball is from that tree then it appears to me to be a variety of red oad.


Yes, this the case.


----------



## woodshop (Sep 1, 2006)

TedChristiansen said:


> Perhaps this might help.
> 
> Ted


Thanks for that post Ted. I find red oak boards are usually more on the reddish pinkish side, white oak usually more tan, often lighter. BUT, depending on the soil where it grew, I've found all shades of red, brown and tan in both red and white oak. It's kinda like a crap shoot :yoyo: 

Every cherry tree I ever opened up though, was always a shade of pink when first cut, once in a while a darker red, unless there was some stain from either metal or biological defect in the log.


----------

